#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Vientiane - Pizza, Kebabs, Burgers and Falafels

## dirtydog

This place is on the Mekong River road in Vientiane and is called The Shade, there's like 4 restaurants next door to each other with the Thai restaurant on the corner, all look pretty much the same but the menu choice in here seemed 10 times better, can't beat kebabs and shwarmas  :Smile: 

So first off it was a lunch time snack, some Italian thing called Ballones or something like that, just mash potato with meat and stuff inside, a bit bland but only 10,000kip or 30 baht.



The restaurant, they are all pretty much the same though.



But lets get to the interesting stuff, got to admit it was a hard choice but I went for the chicken kebab at 30,000kip, now normally that would be like 100baht, obviously when your getting ripped off it will be more.

Here's the kebab.



Those chips were damn good, just a shame they feel the need to rip people off, the beer and kebab was 40,000kip, she worked it out twice at 117baht after saying it was 170baht, she then worked it out a last time and got it to 170baht, whats the point of arguing over 50 odd baht, so I just paid and walked away, so if you go there make sure you have some kip with you otherwise the bitch will rip you off on the exchange rate as well.

----------


## Nawty

Do they do happy pizzas there or is it Cambodia only

----------


## dirtydog

I don't think they do happy pizza although soft drugs seem to be available if your willing to risk execution or life in prison being buggered by Lao guards and big black drug smuggling Nigerians  :Smile:

----------


## killerbees

When I was in Vang Vien a couple of years ago (real shithole of a town) they were offering Happy Pizzas on almost all the menus in town. There was also opium, opium tea, etc. Most of the farangs about the place were just sitting around (wonder why) in the crap restaurants watching DVDs. It reminded me a lot of Haad Rin, which is probably why I left as quickly as I could.

----------


## Nawty

Sitting around eating happy pizzas and watching telly.

What more could you ask for.....some cheech and chong movies, Mr Bean, Monty Python.

----------


## dirtydog

> What more could you ask for.....some cheech and chong movies, Mr Bean, Monty Python and a big black Nigerian to bugger me senseless


Each to their own I suppose.

----------


## Nawty

> Each to their own I suppose, I prefer petite golden skinned blokes with tits and makeup meself.



.....

----------


## dirtydog

^You forget, I can edit your post if I want to you gay Nigerian lover  :Smile:

----------


## killerbees

> Sitting around eating happy pizzas and watching telly.
> 
> What more could you ask for.....some cheech and chong movies, Mr Bean, Monty Python.


Thing is, almost all of them were watching DVDs of Friends, which I loathe. I think one or two places might have been showing a football game. But still, these people are sitting on the floor and nearly out in the muddy, unpaved street watching crap American TV in the middle of Laos. Too weird. Why Friends? Seemed an odd choice. Not the usual stoner fare.

----------


## spiff

> The Shade


Used to be a make-shift BBQ stall where the katoeys gathered early evening.

----------


## EmperorTud

Looks mockit DD.

Hope that's not the best Vientiane has to offer.

----------

